# Handbook of Manufacturing Processes - How Products, Components and Materials Are Made



## ديدين (17 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم و بعد:
أقدم لكم اليوم كتاب مهم جدا عنوانه:​ 
Handbook of Manufacturing Processes - How Products, Components and Materials Are Made


=============================================
هذا الرابط لا يزال يعمل :
*http://depositfiles.com/files/tds9h5qwz*​ 
د.محمد باشراحيل​ 



 
Industrial Press, Inc. | 2007 | ISBN: 0831131799 | 822 pages | PDF | 18,9 MB​ 
compilation of the workings of more than 1500 manufacturing processes in the metalworking, chemicals, textiles, plastics, ceramics, electronics, wood, and food industries; as well as a wide-ranging presentation of how more than 600 important products, components, and materials are made. Logically organized in two sections--a process section and a products section--it describes clearly and succinctly the operations performed in the world's factories. 
Heavily illustrated, it is an extraordinarily comprehensive source of technical manufacturing information. Manufacturing and process engineers, factory managers and supervisors, and anyone who has an interest in or needs to know about manufacturing operations and how products are made - including those not technically trained -- will find in this book a treasure trove of useful information.​ 


و الآن إن كان يهمك هذا الكتاب و تريد أن تحتجز نسخة إلكترونية في جهازك فما عليك سوى النقر هــــــــــــــــــــــــــنا
و بعد دقائق قليلة إن شاء الله سيكون بحوزتك و بإمكانك دراسته في أي لحظة​ 
تحياتي . . .​


----------



## eng.hosam (17 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## عمار شهاب (18 يوليو 2009)

الرجاء تحميله على موقع اخر غير الـ Rapidshare
وشكرا لمن يستطيع المساعدة ...


----------



## ديدين (18 يوليو 2009)

http://depositfiles.com/files/tds9h5qwzhttp://depositfiles.com/files/tds9h5qwz


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (18 يوليو 2009)

شكرا على المجهود 
مهندس ديدين بارك الله فيك
وجزاك خير الجزاء


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (27 يناير 2010)

=============================================
هذا الرابط لا يزال يعمل :
*http://depositfiles.com/files/tds9h5qwz*

د.محمد باشراحيل


----------



## محمد بن عايض (27 يناير 2010)

مشكورين تم التنزيل


----------

